# The Shropshire thread



## chrisr (Dec 2, 2020)

I like music said:


> Can see the Wrekin from my window right this moment! Live in Wenlock. I believe there were a couple of other people from Shropshire here. Once all this COVID stuff is done, we should do a VI meet-up!



I look out to the Wrekin every winter morning @ sunrise with my eldest daughter (7yrs) to see what the day's weather is going to bring - and hopefully if it's not too cloudy or a decent sunrise - to try to entice her to get her lazy arse out from under her duvet and start getting ready for school!

There are indeed a group of Shropshire VIC-ers: Me, you, @shropshirelad, @pmountford, @BeneJ @rollasoc - and probably some others. We had a little meet up in Shrewsbury about 18months /2 years ago. Think people would be willing to do so again next year once we've all been thoroughly dosed!! We did say to Phil that next time we'd head over to him (Bridgenorth) so will aim to do that.

Anyway - as we now form a quorum fit to rival that of any media metropolis, I thought we should have our own thread. Don't expect it to be particularly busy - but you know, it's here if we want it. You guys might enjoy watching some of the videos the Shropshire Music Trust have been putting out in the past few weeks, curated and presented by Zoe Byers, local resident & leader of the English Symphony Orchestra. They're not _at all _virtual instrument/media composition related but they are about music and passionate musicians - I've linked a couple below.







I know I'm being a bit premature with this - but when the world has awoken from the nightmare of 2020 then please do add any news of good local gigs or other goings on here. I recon it'll be more important than ever to be in touch with real people locally in 2021 as a sanity check at least.

Right-o, speak soon I hope 

Chris


----------



## I like music (Dec 2, 2020)

chrisr said:


> I look out to the Wrekin every winter morning @ sunrise with my eldest daughter (7yrs) to see what the day's weather is going to bring - and hopefully if it's not too cloudy or a decent sunrise - to try to entice her to get her lazy arse out from under her duvet and start getting ready for school!
> 
> There are indeed a group of Shropshire VIC-ers: Me, you, @shropshirelad, @pmountford, @BeneJ @rollasoc - and probably some others. We had a little meet up in Shrewsbury about 18months /2 years ago. Think people would be willing to do so again next year once we've all been thoroughly dosed!! We did say to Phil that next time we'd head over to him (Bridgenorth) so will aim to do that.
> 
> ...




Fantastic idea, and thanks for starting the thread. Absolutely, once we're dosed up, I'd be very keen for a meet-up. My contributions may be 0 given that I'm merely a hobbyist with no actual background in music. I'll turn up nonetheless.

Thanks for sharing the videos. Will take a look at them shortly!


----------



## shropshirelad (Dec 2, 2020)

Cracking idea for a thread, thank you. I'm at the foot of the Wrekin in Wellington. We are moving to Market Drayton in the New Year, so thankfully I'll still qualify for membership of this select band!


----------



## pmountford (Dec 2, 2020)

Hah, The Wrekin is a due north view from our morning view too. 

I'll start off the Shropshire gig list with a return to Telford theatre on May 21st 2021 with one of my groups, Forever Elton. Can't wait! Anyhow, cheap plug over...

All good for a meet up next year though.


----------



## rollasoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Up for a meet up next year. Still never been up the wrekin. Only lived in Shropshire for 24 years...


----------



## I like music (Dec 3, 2020)

rollasoc said:


> Up for a meet up next year. Still never been up the wrekin. Only lived in Shropshire for 24 years...



Maybe that's the place to meet, then!
(Not if the weather's like this)


----------



## pmountford (Dec 3, 2020)

As long as the meet up's not at the top. I remember walking up there 20 years ago - I don't think I've got the stamina anymore...


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 3, 2020)

I thought it was some kind of English countryside cheese.
Sorry for this useless post.


----------



## Vonk (Dec 3, 2020)

Will you accept members from over the border in Herefordshire? I can creep over to Ludlow, and up to Brown Clee Hill.


----------



## I like music (Dec 3, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> I thought it was some kind of English countryside cheese.
> Sorry for this useless post.


Yep, we have the Shropshire Blue. I say "we" but apparently it was first made in Scotland (though according to Wikipedia there's supporting evidence that it was made here). All I know is that it tastes pretty good! 

There's my useless answer😂



pmountford said:


> long as the meet up's not at the top. I remember walking up there 20 years ago - I don't think I've got the stamina anymore



I could just about make it to basecamp, with my dodgy knee.


----------



## I like music (Dec 3, 2020)

Vonk said:


> Will you accept members from over the border in Herefordshire? I can creep over to Ludlow, and up to Brown Clee Hill.



Got "lost" on Brown Clee Hill a few weeks ago. Absolutely lovely up there. Ended up marching the kids through all the mud you can imagine. 

The more, the merrier!


----------



## chrisr (Dec 3, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> I thought it was some kind of English countryside cheese.
> Sorry for this useless post.


Not at all. Plenty of cheeses round these parts


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 3, 2020)

Vonk said:


> Will you accept members from over the border in Herefordshire? I can creep over to Ludlow, and up to Brown Clee Hill.


Whereabouts? I'm in the 'Ford itself.

Bridgenorth is only an hour north of here, so if I could be cheeky and add myself to the possible list of vaccinated forum warriors..


----------



## chrisr (Dec 3, 2020)

Vonk said:


> Will you accept members from over the border in Herefordshire? I can creep over to Ludlow, and up to Brown Clee Hill.





Alex Fraser said:


> Whereabouts? I'm in the 'Ford itself.
> 
> Bridgenorth is only an hour north of here, so if I could be cheeky and add myself to the possible list of vaccinated forum warriors..



Yeah sure I agree the more the merrier


----------



## pmountford (Dec 3, 2020)

Vonk said:


> Will you accept members from over the border in Herefordshire? I can creep over to Ludlow, and up to Brown Clee Hill.


Hmm, maybe at a push.  Growing up in Hereford & Worcestershire I hopped over the border trying to escape from 'em yocals.. Hehe.

Seriously though, who would have thought we're so thick on the ground in such a rural area. Perhaps we could make Shropshire the next 'Shrollywood'...


----------



## pmountford (Dec 3, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Bridgenorth is only an hour north of here


If I see Bridgnorth spelt with an 'e' in it one more time...just thought I'd mention it incase you guys end up meeting up somewhere else


----------



## jimjazzuk (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey all, just came across this thread completely by accident! Shropshire born and bred here, but now living in Brum. Hope I can be part of the Shropshire club 😊


----------



## chrisr (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah of course @jimjazzuk - if anything I'm the outsider here, I've got a few more bridgs to cross before I can consider myself a shropshire lad.


----------



## BeneJ (Dec 26, 2020)

Excellent, looking forward to it!
I’ve recently bought a house in glamorous Telford, so both the top of the Wrekin and Bridgnorth are especially accessible venues for Shropshire’s most elite virtual instrument symposium..


----------



## jimjazzuk (May 18, 2021)

Hey all, I just wondered if any of you write production music? Looking for some advice and thought I would try some local lads (and lasses?!) first

Cheers!


----------



## chrisr (May 18, 2021)

No sorry @jimjazzuk , I used to write a bit of production music when I was in house at a corporate video production company a long time ago, but that's about it. I doubt that will be relevant to your query. I have a few friends who work in the field - I guess if it's a very general thing I might be able to help? but I imagine you might get more specific advice from the many folks on here who write library/production music full-time. Feel free to pm me if you like though.


----------



## Vonk (May 18, 2021)

Just ask - that's the only way you'll find out if anyone can suggest anything useful.....


----------



## BeneJ (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi guys - 
now that derestriction looms large on the horizon, perhaps we could consider another meeting of minds?


----------



## MarcusD (Jun 5, 2021)

Sometimes go the Shropshire climbing centre for a spot of bouldering! Lovely area, if the right house pops up might move there from Stafford.


----------



## chrisr (Jun 8, 2021)

BeneJ said:


> perhaps we could consider another meeting of minds?


Hi Bene - yes absolutely ... but ... shall we wait a couple of weeks until we know what's happening with the final stage of lockdown removal, as I think there might be more than 6 of us?


----------



## BeneJ (Aug 4, 2021)

For better or worse, restrictions have lifted and we can finally consider dates+locations for another composers’ meeting.
How does a Sunday evening in September sound?


----------



## chrisr (Aug 4, 2021)

Yep - good for me -19th or 26th would be preferable if possible for everyone else? I have a significant deadline on the 17th that I'm already cramming for.


----------



## chrisr (Aug 23, 2021)

Ha - looks like it's just you and me @BeneJ !! - If it ends up staying like that then by all means just come over to my place and I'll give you the 'studio tour' (It's just a 5 by 4 glorified shed at the bottom of the garden but it's quite pleasant - I'm hoping our kitchen / house extension might be finished by then too - it's been going on since start of May!! - building materials in scarce supply through whole of UK since brexshit ). I really just work in the box of course but very happy to talk through my template / set-up for the tv work if interested?

If we get any more, and particularly if Phil joining us then lets keep to our plan/promise of heading to Bridgnorth - & can do something at mine some other time - I actually don't know the town at all and would love to see it - heard it's very nice!

so @pmountford @rollasoc @shropshirelad @I like music @Vonk @Alex Fraser @jimjazzuk @ffion @d4vec4rter @MarcusD - and @ anyone else within driving distance of Shropshire - I'm poking a big virtual stick at you all


----------



## pmountford (Aug 23, 2021)

In theory, yep I'm up for it. I'm within driving distance... Just waiting for gigging dates to be confirmed.


----------



## packhorse (Aug 23, 2021)

I am in Worcester. Would be interested if not too far north. Bridgnorth great for me.


----------



## Vonk (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi, I'm a maybe. Domestic complications at the moment make it seem unlikely, but I will join up at a later date. Could also host a studio visit at some time. I need Covid paranoia-free conditions is all, and that isn't yet.


----------



## chrisr (Aug 24, 2021)

packhorse said:


> I am in Worcester. Would be interested if not too far north. Bridgnorth great for me.


Great, we'll do Bridgnorth then! 


Vonk said:


> Hi, I'm a maybe. Domestic complications at the moment make it seem unlikely, but I will join up at a later date. Could also host a studio visit at some time. I need Covid paranoia-free conditions is all, and that isn't yet.


No problem Vonk - if it helps we could perhaps meet outside, weather permitting? Also happy to report that I'm double-jabbed - others might not mind disclosing that info too? but I guess that's very much down to the individuals... strange situation isn't it? Who would have thought 18 months ago that such conversations might precede a trip to the pub? Previously my only concern would have been if they serve decent beers or not.


----------



## BeneJ (Aug 25, 2021)

Cheers @chrisr, I’m also double-jabbed and looking forward to meeting everyone outdoors in Bridgnorth on a Sunday in September


----------



## packhorse (Aug 25, 2021)

Double jabber here too.


----------



## pmountford (Aug 25, 2021)

Darn. Looks like I'm actually gonna have to think of somewhere to meet up then as Bridgnorth is on my doorstep... Who's silly idea was this meetup? (Here's looking at you @chrisr 😉 ) And I was just starting to get used to becoming a recluse...


----------



## BeneJ (Nov 19, 2021)

@pmountford @chrisr
Hi sorry I took so long to reply. Unfortunately needless to say, I haven’t got a free week-day evening at all this month. I hope the two of you will meet up in my absence!


----------



## jimjazzuk (Nov 22, 2022)

Hey Salopians! I'm about to move move back to my home county and wondered if any of you guys are up for a meet up in the new year? I've been working on some library music albums alongside my other work and would be cool to geek out on samples etc!


----------



## BeneJ (Nov 22, 2022)

jimjazzuk said:


> Hey Salopians! I'm about to move move back to my home county and wondered if any of you guys are up for a meet up in the new year? I've been working on some library music albums alongside my other work and would be cool to geek out on samples etc!


Just name a place + date


----------



## jimjazzuk (Nov 22, 2022)

I'll be in Shrewsbury - would people be happy to meet up there?


----------



## I like music (Nov 22, 2022)

jimjazzuk said:


> I'll be in Shrewsbury - would people be happy to meet up there?


In music terms I'm a _complete_ amateur (only got going a few years ago) so can't add much in that department, but I do live in the county so I guess I qualify. Yeah, Shrewsbury is easy for me.


----------



## Vonk (Nov 23, 2022)

Keep me posted. I'm a bit frail and covid paranoid still (I've been unwell), but if it looks practical I'd like to join in.


----------

